

Need Help - Market Share for Electronic Dance Music  - lyime

So Justin and I have been at it for the past week and half looking for number in regards to market share for electronic music. We have focused our search just on the US market but are unable to come up with any good numbers.<p>According to RIAA total Digial sales in 2008 was $1.6bn
http://76.74.24.142/D5664E44-B9F7-69E0-5ABD-B605F2EB6EF2.pdf<p>IFPI says there are 700 electronic music based bands in the US.<p>The interesting thing about EDM is that its hard to figure out market share just based on sales. Its more a of a live event business and promotional based genre. People rarely buy dance music, since a lot of it is available for free through podcasts and sets. Artists make bulk of their money from doing live shows at big events or clubs on a regular basis.<p>If you guys have any pointers let us know.<p>Cheers
======
blasdel
BeatPort dominates the market for non-vinyl sales of electronic dance music.

